# Who Is Radar???



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Hola Aficionados!

I know this CS member aka Radar for a few months now, I been reading and enjoying a lot of his posts, full of informations and knowledge about not only cigars but to a lot things in general. Just my simple way of saying thank you to him, I desided to send him couple of cigars to let him know that he is a great asset to the board.

Today I received a package from him, some thing he called " Hope you like it, its not cubans." I guess it's not just being Cubans or being top of the line cigars, it's about passing you something, knowledge... 
I don't know what to say, but thank you and I hope to meet you someday.

*When you click those icons to see the pictures,
I want you think of Gary as a true BOTL and a great person!*


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

radar is one heck of a LLG and BOTL. He is loaded with all sorts of cigar knowledge and insights into the world of stogies. pinoyman, I think you just found out a little more about radar first hand.


----------



## justinwb (Mar 22, 2005)

Noice stuff!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Wow, congrats pman. Those look amazingly good! 

WTG radar! 


:ms NCRM


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Very nice Radar! You deserve everything you get Rollito!


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

Jeff said:


> radar is one heck of a LLG and BOTL. He is loaded with all sorts of cigar knowledge and insights into the world of stogies.


He is also one sneaky guy and very generous.

Enjoy Pinoyman Nice work Radar


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

That's a great haul! Congrats, pare ko! Nice job radar!


----------



## KingMeatyHand (Mar 21, 2004)

Lets' just hope that he stops inhaling every drag from the 5+ cigars he pulls a day and most importantly never, ever gets fired. :gn 

radar is one generous and genuine guy.

Enjoy pinoyman!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Nice hit on a great new BOTL. 

Just don't try and get into a pissing contest with Radar.

Humorous but a large cranium on that BOTL.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

What a great hit! WTG Radar, and congrats to you Rollito!! Beware of falling stogies!!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Rollito, enjoy those stogies....that Davidoff looks especially interesting...

radar....SALUD!!


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

I bow to your superior firepower Radar! I like throwing together powerful bombs with non-cuban cigars but I certainly haven't assembled such a great assortment. That looks like you spent a while assembling it, sort of like the tracks on a good mix tape. The Davidoff Culebra is a great centerpiece for the collection there.

That said Pinoyman you totally deserve it. If someone else hadn't of done it first I was thinking of giving you some of the treatment I dished out on brother eef! I now know someone who has your address.. Muahahaha!

Salud!
-Matt-


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

With all this bombing in cayman, all my neighbors hates me now!!!


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

Wow!!!Top Notch Radar...Pinoyman, pull up a nice stretch of beach and enjoy those smokes


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

wow!!! that's got to feel good!!! radar is the man.
-eef


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Glad to do it, Rollito is a great guy. Most of the sticks are everyday smokes, but, I knew he'd inquired about the Torano's, and a few others. I thought it might let him know some of the sticks we talk about here. But, as I told him, I think he'll find that the tobacco I sent him lacks the depth and complexity of Cuban tobacco. I smoke a lot (and I mean a lot) of Non-Cubans, I do 4 or 5 smokes every day, and can't afford that many Cubans. But, I also like the variety of flavors that's available from the other tobacco growing countries, so even if I could afford a strict Cuban diet, I would still smoke a lot of NC's.

_In all honesty, I need to cut back to 2 or 3 a day and quit inhaling, it's a habit leftover from my cigarette days, and the cigars are just as satisfying without the lung damage._

Enjoy them amigo!


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

CS rules. I really don't know of anywhere else that you will find the generosity and camaraderie that exists here. Enjoy the smokes Rollito. A deserving target and a great bomb—nice play Radar!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

:r 
WGACA
:r

Nice Bomb


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Dang! They all look beautifully cared for too.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

" :r WGACA :r "



:r IKWTM :r


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

WOW a culebra! thats awesome dude.


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

Nice hit Radar! What a fantastic selection, and that Culebra is beautiful

Congrats Rollito! I've noticed you've been doing a little demolitions of your own... you deserve it!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

hollywood said:


> " :r WGACA :r "
> 
> :r IKWTM :r


I know what that means too

His mailbox is gonna get pounded the next few days. What did the hurricane say to the palm tree when it was comming...hold on to your coconuts, cause this ain't gonna be an ordinary blow


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

galaga said:


> I know what that means too
> 
> His mailbox is gonna get pounded the next few days. What did the hurricane say to the palm tree when it was comming...hold on to your coconuts, cause this ain't gonna be an ordinary blow


huh-oh


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Congrats Rollito,very nice haul bro. Gary you did it again,WTG.....


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

WTG radar!


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Hola Aficionados!

I'm doing my 500th post here! Yeheeey!!! and at the same time I'm thinking to move to the Island of Timbuktu  You see, Cayman custom already thinking that I will open a Non Cuban Cigar Shop in Cayman  
Guys, when I join CS, I was looking for people that who knows about cigars also but I never thought that it will be like part of my everyday activities! the last few month's just beeing great, new friends, sharing the passions and more knowledge... I'll be here for a while!


Muchas Gracias, Salud!


----------

